# 17 hr Battle Still Going On



## rclester89 (Jun 16, 2010)

Pretty epic fight off the coast of Florida right now. Instagram link below.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BlIXXa5Braj/


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

snagged sword? 

Who is taking bets?


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

tighten the drag a little more and try reeling...


----------



## rclester89 (Jun 16, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> snagged sword?
> 
> Who is taking bets?


Seahunter facebook page confirming its a sword.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

rclester89 said:


> Seahunter facebook page confirming its a sword.


They landed it?


----------



## al_carl (Jan 20, 2012)

They just posted they had another boat bring in more fuel and food.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I'm assuming they landed it per team seahunters post


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Big ray


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

It was a Bluefin they landed it 20 hours in


----------



## mstang1988 (Jul 27, 2016)

saltaholic said:


> It was a Bluefin they landed it 20 hours in


And it came up dead and they had to pitch it. Sad day, what a waste of a magnificent fish.


----------



## rclester89 (Jun 16, 2010)

Yep, I was wrong. Confirmed it was a bluefin; and that is why you don't believe everything you read on social media gents haha! Not detracting from their hard work to land it, but what a let down! Was really hoping it was a monster sword.


----------



## a.wilson (Apr 16, 2017)

Here is the post









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

When they contacted authorities they should have some law in place to take it in for feeding people in shelters or something. What a waste.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

that stinks they could not keep it!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I understand why. If they could then others would be selling the same story. Same as white tail people run over.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

yep, you are correct but man what a fish.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

snapperlicious said:


> When they contacted authorities they should have some law in place to take it in for feeding people in shelters or something. What a waste.


Yep.

Ok, don't let the boaters keep it, but have local authorities take it and have it feed the poor instead of just letting it float/sink away.


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

Drundel said:


> Yep.
> 
> Ok, don't let the boaters keep it, but have local authorities take it and have it feed the poor instead of just letting it float/sink away.


^ This

Relentless


----------



## Trout chaser 88 (Dec 7, 2016)

good fish but dont see why it took 20 hr


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

Trout chaser 88 said:


> good fish but dont see why it took 20 hr


I agree


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Not sure but do they run a lighter drag for a sword?????


----------



## oceanhokie (Dec 9, 2010)

Trout chaser 88 said:


> good fish but dont see why it took 20 hr


Big fish making death spirals in the Gulf Stream.

Taking a quick look at the numbers, Force = density*Area*velocity^2.

Density = 63.93 lbs/ft^3
Lateral Sail Area (of fish) = 10 ft^2 (just a guess, 7' long x 3' tall and a Cb = 0.5)
Velocity = 5.8667 ft/sec (based on average current of 4 mph)

F = 63.93*10*5.8667^2 = 22,003 lbf

Now thats assuming current acting on a flat surface at a right angle, so take it with a grain of salt. But at the peak of each spiral as that fish is directly down current from the boat, it can strip a lot of line without doing anything.

Say the boat is moving in the current as well but at a slightly different speed, so that the velocity delta is 2 f/s, and that the SA of the fish is closer to 7 ft^2, were still looking at:

F = 63.93*7*2^2 = 1790 lbf.

Still a lot of force pushing that fish away from the boat.


----------



## bigrome12 (Mar 14, 2008)

oceanhokie said:


> Big fish making death spirals in the Gulf Stream.
> 
> Taking a quick look at the numbers, Force = density*Area*velocity^2.
> 
> ...


Someone paid attention in physics class!!!


----------



## renegade red (Oct 26, 2006)

Nothing is wasted in nature. that fish will feed countless other organisms that will complete the circle of life. Feeding it to the poor does nothing but make the poor more reliant on handouts.


----------



## born to fish (Mar 30, 2013)

X's 250 percent. You said what I was thinking. 

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## txbritman (Aug 26, 2005)

renegade red said:


> Feeding it to the poor does nothing but make the poor more reliant on handouts.


This is ridiculous statement. You might want to check out a book called The Bible and Jesus' words on attitudes towards the poor and feeding them before you go thinking you have things all figured out. I hope you never need help and are judged like this.


----------



## renegade red (Oct 26, 2006)

Im curious what the Bible says about judging others, singling them out, and trying to shame them into your point of view?. All i did was express my opinion, I didn't call anyone out, I didn't quote anyone on the board to imply they were wrong. So far, you are the only person to do that, which i find interesting because you're pretending to stand on some sort of moral high ground while attacking another person for their opinion. That is fascinating to me. The wonderful thing about the country we live in is that I am free to express my opinion and you are free to express yours. Also, you are free to give your fish to whomever you like and I am free to do with mine whatever I like. Tight lines txbritman!


----------



## txbritman (Aug 26, 2005)

renegade red said:


> Im curious what the Bible says about judging others, singling them out, and trying to shame them into your point of view?. All i did was express my opinion, I didn't call anyone out, I didn't quote anyone on the board to imply they were wrong. So far, you are the only person to do that, which i find interesting because you're pretending to stand on some sort of moral high ground while attacking another person for their opinion. That is fascinating to me. The wonderful thing about the country we live in is that I am free to express my opinion and you are free to express yours. Also, you are free to give your fish to whomever you like and I am free to do with mine whatever I like. Tight lines txbritman!


Ah, did you get your feelings hurt. I'd guess that many don't call you out because they are more well mannered than you or I for highjacking this thread and also because they are wiser than me and know the futility of calling out a fool. Your opinion is not a violation of my opinion but that of every religion in existence, particularly of the one that is claimed to inform the principles of our nation and culture, and quite simply of good people. Your opinion is presented as a claimed fact and is in fact in direct contradiction to those who were simply advocating for something good to happen. You countered their desire for good with unfounded judgement. Yes you are free to be uniformed, inexperienced, and thus judgemental, that doesn't make you free from getting called out on it.


----------



## txbritman (Aug 26, 2005)

FYI, 15 years ago 29,000 actual children actually died every single day of starvation. In these 15 years that number has about halved to 15,000 every day. That is great movement in the right direction by people who did not think like you are even care if your unfounded statement is even true. But you can go ahead and defend your baseless attitude while those who actually care about other people's children do something about it, or at least don't judge the poor or those who care.


----------



## Strategery (Apr 6, 2018)

Howâ€™s that saying go???
Teach a man to fish, feed him for a life time. 
Give a man a fish, heâ€™ll ask for skrimp and a free cell phone. 

Or something like that.... I canâ€™t remember.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Release a dead fish? Blasphemy.


----------



## Spinky (Aug 11, 2005)

oceanhokie said:


> Big fish making death spirals in the Gulf Stream.
> 
> Taking a quick look at the numbers, Force = density*Area*velocity^2.
> 
> ...


Good Lord!:biggrin:

Is that a fancy way of saying big fish can take a while? Why I'm NOT a physicist...
But good job, nonetheless.:cheers:


----------



## TxAirhedz (Jul 23, 2017)

txbritman said:


> Ah, did you get your feelings hurt. I'd guess that many don't call you out because they are more well mannered than you or I for highjacking this thread and also because they are wiser than me and know the futility of calling out a fool. Your opinion is not a violation of my opinion but that of every religion in existence, particularly of the one that is claimed to inform the principles of our nation and culture, and quite simply of good people. Your opinion is presented as a claimed fact and is in fact in direct contradiction to those who were simply advocating for something good to happen. You countered their desire for good with unfounded judgement. Yes you are free to be uniformed, inexperienced, and thus judgemental, that doesn't make you free from getting called out on it.


Spoken like a person that claims to be Christian. But talks and acts like something else.

People like yourself are a big reason others donâ€™t go to church.

Always the â€œholyer than thouâ€ attitude. And very willing to display it.

But I guess weâ€™re all entitled to your interpretation of what it means to be Christian.


----------



## IvoryRoot1 (Jun 29, 2016)

TxAirhedz said:


> Spoken like a person that claims to be Christian. But talks and acts like something else.
> 
> People like yourself are a big reason others donâ€™t go to church.
> 
> ...


Well said!!!


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

renegade red said:


> Nothing is wasted in nature. that fish will feed countless other organisms that will complete the circle of life. Feeding it to the poor does nothing but make the poor more reliant on handouts.


Ignoring the religious angle that others seem to have beaten to death, I agree that nothing is wasted in nature but I still think it sucks these guys couldnâ€™t either keep it or let it go so it could be off breeding other bluefins. I donâ€™t think any real fishermen feel too good about a beautiful fish like this dying after the fight when they canâ€™t keep it.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I thought this was about a fish????


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

saltwatersensations said:


> I thought this was about a fish????


And a **** good one.

I wonder if Booby Trap had the same thing on their 17 hour battle a few years ago.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> I thought this was about a fish????


Nah, and someone ruined this perfect religion discussion by bringing math into the conversation, no one got time for math


----------

